# akc/ckc paperwork for puppy



## daisy_62 (Feb 16, 2013)

I recieved my german shepard in december when she was 3 months as a christmas gift through a family member and was told she was purebread, my vet says she is as well but my puppy didnt have paperwork... So my question is it possible to obtain a membership with ckc or akc or any other kennel club?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Unless the parents are registered, no. I wonder this when I first brought Gus home, and its just not possible unless both of the pups parents are registered. 

Even though she doesn't come with papers, love her anyway!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

You could register her with Continental Kennel Club, but anyone can register (almost) literally any dog with them. It's renowned as the puppy mill registry for a reason. 

Also.... 
*shepherd
*purebred


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

AKC has 2 ways you can register with them without papers from the parents. 
They have a PAL program where you register a purebred dog by proving through pictures and such that the dog is purebred. 
Then they have an All American registration that even mixed breeds can be registered with. 
Once Registered you can then show in any of AKC Companion events such as Obed. Rally, & Agility there are more those are just the ones I keep up with. 
You can not show in confirmation with these registrations.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Franksmom said:


> AKC has 2 ways you can register with them without papers from the parents.
> They have a PAL program where you register a purebred dog by proving through pictures and such that the dog is purebred.
> Then they have an All American registration that even mixed breeds can be registered with.
> Once Registered you can then show in any of AKC Companion events such as Obed. Rally, & Agility there are more those are just the ones I keep up with.
> You can not show in confirmation with these registrations.


I had no idea..I searched for something like this, but got zero. And I am pretty good at research.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the parents have to be registered and teh breeder will have to register the litter. Then you get a registration application to send in.....people do not need to 'join' the AKC...it is a registry and puts on dog shows for member breed clubs...

BTW - the proper name of the breed is German Shepherd....

Lee


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

GusGus said:


> I had no idea..I searched for something like this, but got zero. And I am pretty good at research.


The PAL used to be called ILP but they changed it a couple of years ago. 
The All American I think has only been around for 2 years. My BC mix is registered through that. With the All American the dog does have to be spayed or neutered to register. 
When I registered King it even included registration in their animal recovery program for free.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GusGus said:


> I had no idea..I searched for something like this, but got zero. And I am pretty good at research.


Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege


----------



## Abarnes11 (Aug 7, 2021)

daisy_62 said:


> I recieved my german shepard in december when she was 3 months as a christmas gift through a family member and was told she was purebread, my vet says she is as well but my puppy didnt have paperwork... So my question is it possible to obtain a membership with ckc or akc or any other kennel club?


You can register your dog with CKC. It’s a $50 applicant fee and you have to send pics of your dog from all angles and it has to meet the dog standard to get approved and register. The main thing for me as a dog lover and German Shepard owner is that both parents are on sight and the place looks clean and the puppies are taken care of. Any pics of the grand parents and siblings are a bonus. Many AKC breeders in breed and don’t have to meet any standard as long as mom and dad are registered AKC.


----------

